# A chi's work is never done



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I think Lily just joined the same union as Bella because I can't get her to fold laundry anymore. She just looks at it and gives me attitude. Well, that's it! She's not getting her allowance this week. :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww lily looks lovely as always


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's the spirit Lily. You down paws and stick to your rights. You need more treats and more cuddles first - lots more!!!  Wonderful pics of your beautiful little girl as always.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

So cute... I just love Lily pics! Zeus really enjoys laying in laundry too. He's actually growled at me when I go to take the clothes if they are still warm.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

shes mega mega mega cute! Just sweet enough for a pie


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Theirs the little lady

Awwww....my Lilly Luv...

She is so freakin cute..... :love5:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That's it, go on strike Lily, good for you. She's such a darling, I want to kiss that pretty nose.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

smart girl lily!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love her little nose!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

She must be in the same union as my cat. She's so pretty. Down with "The Man" Lily!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Lily is looking so contented lying on the laundry...who could have the heart to move her.....in that second pic, her facial expression is saying " what ? " ..maybe her plan is to keep mom home if the clothes are wrinkled LOL

I would like to find out who signed these two girls up in the union...maybe they found Jimmy Hoffa ! 

Lily is such a beautiful little girl...her coloring is just the best !


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh that sassy girl! LOLOLOL Great expression!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww theres my girl as cute as ever
:wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: In that second picture it looks like she has such attitude, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

shes no dummy!! LOL

I have the same striped sheets in a green


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, really, what's with this little coalition our Chis have begun? I do hope that Josie doesn't catch wind of this...


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Who really wants to fold laundry when they can curl up and sleep!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Just gotta love that unique lovely face of Lilly  :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont blame Lily!! i dont like doing laundry either! :wink: My three love to bury themselves in a pile of warm clean clothes


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

See what you started bella. Now Lily Pretty soon they will all be on strike. Wait a minute Auggie does nothing to strike about :roll:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I always love seeing new Lily photos. She is such a doll. I love that last photo! :love7: Paris says with a face like that, no chores should be required in order to earn an allowance. :wink:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Aaaw I love pics of Lily Rachel....she has such a sweet little mouth!  :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rach , your lily is so perfect : )


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

lily you have to help mommy !!! being beautiful is not enough :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> lily you have to help mommy !!! being beautiful is not enough :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


Well there ya go. That's what I keep telling her. :roll:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

As always Lily looks wonderful and adorable! SO CUTE


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She's adorable!!!


----------

